# Bosom bombers: Women have explosive breast implants



## Blake Bowden (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=123758


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm curious about the detonation method.

Purely speculating - news releases like this might be mind games by either side. (Like when we dropped pictures of clean cut and shaven Saddam (or Osama?)  to make people think he abandoned them and was living it up western style)

On the extremist side, if its false information (or if it is) it would cause more scrutiny, very personal scrutiny  of Muslim (actually Arab)  women - which would go noticed and lead to additional recruiting.
On the government side, it keeps the FUD level up to pass more extreme measures, but also lets conservative Muslims know how extremists are dishonoring their women - decreasing recruiting.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 4, 2010)

It has emerged that a fanatical al-Qaeda suicide terrorist attempted to kill a Saudi interior minister last month by concealing a bomb up his bottom (the terrorist's, not the minister's). The strategy backfired, so to speak, as the bum-bomber's own body muffled the deadly arse-blast and his target escaped with only minor injuries.

Reports of the attack, in which fundamentalist fundament mentalist Abdullah Hassan Tali' al-Asiri - aka Abul-Khair - attempted to assassinate Saudi Prince Mohammed bin Nayef, broke last month. However, media including Al-Arabiya TV and the Sun have now further newsened-up the story by revealing details of al-Asiri's method of smuggling the explosives through the Prince's security.
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/09/21/bum_bombing/


On bum -blasting specifically:
1) you can't stuff a lot of explosives into a body cavity, 2) detonation is, um, problematic, and 3) the human body can stifle an explosion pretty effectively (think of someone throwing himself on a grenade to save his friends).
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/09/ass_bomber.html


----------



## Hippie19950 (Feb 10, 2010)

Boy ain't that the ....'. Actually, whether it takes place or not, one thing we were taught in boot camp, and further into the military training, was to be aware of Rumors and Propaganda. It was said to have turned more battles, and wars than any other method. I cannot say for sure whether or not it did, but stop and think about it. If you are able to convince the enemy of something devastating, or distracting, you can easily lead them to where you want them. It's done in a lot of situations, besides when dealing with a war or conflict. If you can get the morale down, it's easy to start to turn others  with false information. That may be the reason I am not easily convinced of things, unless I can see it in front of me, in person, and touching it. Not that I don't want to believe things, I was just taught not too...


----------

